# Java Web Start



## Vener (May 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have some problem with javaws. It doesn't work.
I've installed the diablo Jdk 1.6.0_07 and i'm using FreeBSD 7,1. I'm able to run application and use the java language.
But when I want to use a jnlp file, I can't. I have this error : 

Bad installation : JAVAWS_HOME not set

I've tried to export JAVA_HOME and JAVAWS_HOME to /usr/local/bin/,
but, it doesn't work.

May someone have an idea ?

Thanks


----------



## mgp (May 5, 2009)

Hi
JAVA_HOME has to point to Java's installation directory e.g. /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0
try this:

```
setenv JAVA_HOME /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0
```
or

```
export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0
```
depending on your shell

good luck


----------



## Vener (May 6, 2009)

hello,

No, it doesn't work :/ It have tried an application wich use swing, but tis one has no problem.
javaws is un shell script. I think I must watch were the problem come from by reading this one.

Thanks for your help.


----------

